# Probleme mit Glibc 2.4 usw...



## samex2 (27. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
Im Vorraus, ich bin kein profi in Linux Systemen. Ich kann Game Server Voice server installieren. Oder Pakete installieren und durch Tutorials/Anweisungen Verstehen.

Ich habe ein RootDS von Server4you, Debian (Linux xxx.vserver.de 2.6.9-023stab039.1-smp #1 SMP Thu Dec 28 23:48:49 MSK 2006 i686 GNU/Linux)

----

Ich habe mir Ein Game Server Runtergeladen und Komplimiert(nennt mann das glaub ich, mit ./configure ... make usw.)

Nun wenn ich jetz ./meingameserver - starte sagt der folgendes :



> ./meingameserver: /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8: no version information available (required by ./meingameserver)
> ./meingameserver: /lib/tls/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by ./meingameserver)
> ./meingameserver: /lib/tls/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libMeingameserverScript.so.0)






Nun, ich habe Schon Glibc 2.4 installiert und auch dieses Crypto (Glaube und Hoffe ich)
Doch ich versteh nicht warum der dies Anzeigt...

Ich bin Wirklich am Ende ich habe schon mindestens 5 mal den Root Server Neuinstalliert. Trodtzdem Erfolglos...

Mfg SameX


----------

